# cracked transmission case



## niss506 (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi, Unfortunately I broke my transmission case (typical shift linkage hole to the axle hole), (Despite having heavy duty motor mounts).Fortunately I found someone who can weld it for me, (I already have the tranny dismantled). I was wondering if someone has any pictures on how to reinforce the case and where could this be made (inside-outside) and what worked best for you. 
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wrong section :thumbup:


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

talk to jgy he proably has some already done and can talk you through it


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

niss506 said:


> Hi, Unfortunately I broke my transmission case (typical shift linkage hole to the axle hole), (Despite having heavy duty motor mounts).Fortunately I found someone who can weld it for me, (I already have the tranny dismantled). I was wondering if someone has any pictures on how to reinforce the case and where could this be made (inside-outside) and what worked best for you.
> Thanks in advance for your help.


stock tranny









my tranny :thumbup: (hope it holds up)


----------



## niss506 (Feb 25, 2003)

*Thanks Javier*

I knew someone on this section would answer me. Thank you very much Javier. Excelent work on that tranny.


----------

